

Peak Facebook - motters
http://www.google.com/trends?q=facebook

======
supersillyus
I think what we're seeing here is people no longer search for Facebook on
Google; they have started going straight to Facebook, with no Google in
between. For lots of folks, Facebook is the internet.

~~~
dholowiski
However, for lots of people the Google search box IS the address bar - this is
true in both IE and Chrome.

~~~
hugh3
I don't know about IE, but in Chrome you'd have to work at it to actually
search for "facebook" rather than going to facebook.com.

Try it. Type "facebook". Heck, on most folks' machines you can just type "f".
It'll auto-complete the URL. If you want to actually google for "facebook"
you'll have to type "facebook " with a space.

~~~
wahnfrieden
Actually you just type ?facebook to force it to search. This even works with
URLs: ?facebook.com

~~~
bruceboughton
You may be correct but you're missing the point.

~~~
wahnfrieden
Sorry, it was besides the point, not missing the point though.

------
timcederman
I'm not sure why people always link to search terms when they want the site
traffic which is also available on Google Trends.

[http://trends.google.com/websites?q=facebook.com&sa=N](http://trends.google.com/websites?q=facebook.com&sa=N)

~~~
d0ne
Anyone else find it interesting that you can't get google.com stats?

[http://trends.google.com/websites?q=google.com&geo=all&#...</a>

~~~
wave
It is because people don't search for "google.com" while they are already on
google.com. Google Trends only contains data for large search volume.

~~~
MaxGabriel
I don't know where I heard this, but I was told that its very common for
inexperienced internet users (of which there are many) to search for google in
the search bar built into their browser, then click google to search for
there.

~~~
brianbreslin
My parents do that all the time. Often then typing the URL they wanted
originally (and knew) in the google.com search bar after.

------
civilian
This is a fun graph too:
[http://www.google.com/trends?q=facebook%2C+myspace&ctab=...](http://www.google.com/trends?q=facebook%2C+myspace&ctab=0&geo=all&date=all&sort=0)

~~~
encoderer
In a few minutes of searching, I wasn't able to find a single search term that
was more popular that Facebook.

I mean, there has to be something.

Doesn't there?

~~~
mlinsey
Doubtful. The last time I was privy to accurate data on the top search terms
at a major search engine was almost five years ago, but at that time the most
searched-for terms were all names of popular websites. Lots of people use
search boxes as URL bars. With Facebook the most popular site in the world, it
doesn't surprise me that it would be the top search query.

~~~
a3_nm
In terms of traffic, Google is the most popular site in the world, not
Facebook. <http://www.alexa.com/topsites>

------
tybris
If half the world uses your product, at some point you'll stop growing...

------
yakto
Looks like Facebook was similarly flat last May - Aug (2010) - this might just
be a seasonal thing.

~~~
epistasis
Could be a college student effect, like there used to be on Usenet. It could
be that a not-insignificant percentage of Facebook activity is during class on
laptops.

------
seles
That is just how much people search for it. Here is traffic:

<http://www.alexa.com/siteinfo/facebook.com#>

------
sudonim
Im not sure that a graph showing the number of google searches for facebook
indicates anything. When's the last time you googled facebook to log in to
your account?

~~~
Hisoka
You'll be surprised at how many non-hackers google for it. People even google
for "ebay.com", and domain names rather than typing it in the browser URL bar.

~~~
ordinary
And don't forget that Firefox sends address bar input that doesn't look like
an URL to Google's I Feel Lucky search. That's why a significant part of the
Mozilla Foundation's income comes from Google.

------
wildwood
Peak Facebook for Turkey, maybe. The US-only link at
[http://www.google.com/trends?q=facebook&ctab=0&geo=u...](http://www.google.com/trends?q=facebook&ctab=0&geo=us&date=all&sort=0)
still seems like it's growing.

Actually, looking at the top five countries in the geo breakdown, Facebook is
dropping in a lot of places in the world. Not sure what's going on there.

~~~
code_duck
Comparing the US and worldwide graphs, they appear quite similar to me. The
world graph has a strong rise mid-2010, where it raises above the US line for
the first time. Then, they both level out with some jig-jogs shortly before
the start of 2011.

------
qq66
Of course we're at Peak Facebook. Practically every internet user in the
country is on Facebook, and a good fraction of the world.

------
zyfo
If that's Peak Facebook then Peak Oil occurred in 2010:
<http://www.google.com/trends?q=oil>

------
necenzurat
I've always hated facebook

